# My rats need a home....



## CassieLopez (Jul 29, 2010)

I've had rats for about three Years now. And it's been fun. But lately it's been getting more and more difficult. And I have been unable to provide them with the love and affection they need. So here I am looking for some one who can. It's hard to think about someone else owning my girlies, but it would be selfish of me to keep them knowing they are un happy. What they need now is a good home. So here goes. I live in haslet Texas. So if you think you could possibly give these sweet girls the home they need that would be great... You can contact me at [email protected].

The girls:

Izzy- white/tan Dumbo. Veery inerjetic. Loves two crawl on you. Not afraid of dogs. (she chases mine) plays with my one year old brother. Litter trained, comes when called
Liliani- black hooded Rex, calm (old) loves to eat. Is liter trained. Okay with my dog. Co
es when called.
Chloe: Pink hairless.refuses to litter train. Comes when called. Uh hyper. 
Ladybug- black hooded. Comes when called. Getting better at being handled (just got her for my birthday from friend who didn't bother asking if I was okay with having another rat...) working on litter training. 

Well that's all of them... Please help me out. Their free. If that helps. I just want them to be happy... Thank you... ~ Cassie


----------

